# Eiweißabschäumer wo einbauen?



## klaus e (19. Dez. 2009)

Hallo in die Runde,
ich habe jetzt mal das Archiv zum Thema Eiweißabschäumer durchforstet und auch ne Menge gelesen.
Fakt ist, dass ich zum nächsten Frühjahr auch einen Abschäumer in Betrieb nehmen werde. 
Nur stellt sich mir eine Frage: Die meisten Geräte werden ja mit einer eigenen Pumpe betrieben. Was spricht aber dagegen, den Abschäumer in den Filterkreislauf zu integrieren und dann permanent in Betrieb zu halten?
Wenn das so praktikabel ist, würde ich ihn hinter den Filter einklinken. Da muss der Filter Anfangs zwar immer noch mit Eiweiß und anderen Stoffen kämpfen, durch das permanente Arbeiten des Abschäumers aber wohl nach kurzer Zeit doch entlastet werden.
Meine Frage also: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem stetigen Betrieb des Abschäumers, oder gibt es gewichtige Argumente dagegen.


----------



## kois-fuer-kenner (20. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Eiweißabschäumer wo einbauen?*

Den Eiweißabschäumer in die letzte Stufe der Biokammer einzubauen, halte ich für richtig. Sollten die Rieselkörper mit Algen oder ähnlichem belegt sein, ist es schnell vorbei mit dem Schäumen. Die Frage zu beantworten ob ein Eiweißabschäumer ständig laufen sollte, ist nicht einfach zu beantworten. Wir haben es in den letzten Jahren so gehalten, dass bei warmen Wetter und starker Fütterung wir unseren Eiweißabschäumer als Bypass laufen lassen haben. Nun haben wir einen Trommelfilter installiert und werden somit wohl keinen Eiweißabschäumer einsetzen müssen.


----------



## klaus e (20. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Eiweißabschäumer wo einbauen?*

Danke für die Antwort,
obwohl ich jetzt noch nicht weiß was gegen den Dauerbetrieb sprechen sollte. Entweder der Schäumer schäumt, oder eben nicht. Auf jeden Fall wäre aber eine Sauerstoffanreicherung gegeben.
Wenn ihr wegen des Trommelfilters euren Abschäumer nicht mehr benötigt, melde ich hiermit schon mal Interesse an. Welches Modell ist es denn und wo liegt die Preisvorstellung?


----------



## Redlisch (20. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Eiweißabschäumer wo einbauen?*

Hallo,


kois-fuer-kenner schrieb:


> Nun haben wir einen Trommelfilter installiert und werden somit wohl keinen Eiweißabschäumer einsetzen müssen.



ist mir neu das ein TF auch das Eiweis aus dem Wasser entfernt ....

Axel


----------



## kois-fuer-kenner (20. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Eiweißabschäumer wo einbauen?*

Das ist richtig, ein Trommelfilter nimmt nicht das Eiweiß aus dem Wasser. Aber es geht um die Kot- und Algenpartikel die sich im Kreislauf befinden, wenn die entfernt sind haben die Biostufen im Filter nur noch geringste Arbeit zu verrichten.
Gruß

Markus


----------



## klaus e (20. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Eiweißabschäumer wo einbauen?*

öh,
@ Axel
und meine ursprüngliche Fragestellung??


----------



## Redlisch (20. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Eiweißabschäumer wo einbauen?*



klaus e schrieb:


> öh,
> @ Axel
> und meine ursprüngliche Fragestellung??



normal sollte man den EWS hinter einen Filter einbauen, wie schon geschrieben neigen die Prallkörper dazu sich zuzusetzen. Dieses ist aber nur bei einem Druckfilter oder einer Filtertechnik wo eine Pumpe nach dem Filter sitzt möglich, da der EWS je nach Typ bis zu 3m Wassersäule und um die 3-4 m³/h braucht (Teifun II z.B.).

Ich habe eine 2. Strecke aufgebaut mit einer 10er Pumpe, aus dem Filterteich geht es durch UVC und dann durch einen Taifun II und zurück in den Bachlauf mit 2 Pflanzenbecken.

Zu beobachten ist, das er gegen abend besonders viel abschäumt, wohl wenn die Aussentemperatur < Wassertemperatur ist.
Am Anfang nach der Inbetriebnahme schäumt er kräfig ab, irgendwann gibt es kaum noch was zum abschäumen.

Ich habe ihn immer mitlaufen und musste ihn 4 mal dieses Jahr reinigen, hält sich bei mir also in Grenzen, hatte aber auch super klares Wasser.
Es bleibt trotzdem eine ziemlich braune Brühe im Auffangbehälter wenn der Schaum zergeht.



kois-fuer-kenner schrieb:


> Das ist richtig, ein Trommelfilter nimmt nicht das Eiweiß aus dem Wasser. Aber es geht um die Kot- und Algenpartikel die sich im Kreislauf befinden, wenn die entfernt sind haben die Biostufen im Filter nur noch geringste Arbeit zu verrichten.
> Gruß
> 
> Markus



Urin und in Lösung gegangene Stoffe sollte man aber auch nicht unterschätzen, hier kann der EWS die Biostufe(n) sehr stark entlasten !
Nicht umsonst setzt man ihn bei Salzwasseraquarien seit Jahren ein.

Axel


----------



## Annett (21. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Eiweißabschäumer wo einbauen?*

Hallo Klaus.



klaus e schrieb:


> .... oder gibt es gewichtige Argumente dagegen.



Das Einzige, was mir als Argument gegen einen Dauerbetrieb einfallen würde, ist das dauerhafte Austreiben von CO2 durch den Sprudler... damit sinkt u.U. die Kh und wenn es mal ganz derb kommt, wird der pH-Wert instabil.

Solltest Du extrem hartes Wasser haben, werden Dich Auswirkung 2 + 3 nicht so schnell erwischen, es bleibt aber das Problem(chen) beim CO2 und damit bei den Unterwasserpflanzen. 
Du müßtest vermutlich ausprobieren, ob es bei Dir in Deinem Teich zu merklichen Veränderungen im Wachstum kommt.


----------



## klaus e (21. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Eiweißabschäumer wo einbauen?*

Hallo Annett, hallo Axel,
danke für die Infos. Das hilft mir jetzt schon weiter und ich kann mir während der anhaltenden Eiszeit weitere Gedanken machen.
Wir haben hier eigentlich eher weiches Wasser, muss heute Abend mal die Werte raussuchen. Zur Zeit ist der Teich bis auf die Öffnung um den Sprudler zugefroren.
Werde mir mal beide Optionen offen halten - probieren geht ja bekanntlich über studieren...


----------

